
Ask HN: Professional Android development - __debugger__
I&#x27;m a hobbyist Android developer and I&#x27;m capable of building mildly complex Android applications. Recently I made an app as a freelancer for a client and they want me to work with them remotely (me being the only developer). Now since this is a part-time job I want to be serious about it, and maybe turn it (freelancing) into a primary source of income after I graduate from college.<p>Although I&#x27;m quite comfortable with Android development (including working with 3rd party libraries, client-server model, etc) I want to know how to turn Android development as a hobby into a professional skill.<p>How did you go about doing it, what challenges did you face and what should I be careful about?<p>Thanks.
======
willcate
It might be tough trying to be a full-time Android freelancer right out of
college, unless you are working on your own revenue-generating project. But
don't let me dissuade you -- sounds like you have a good start. Like other
commenter says, you have a desirable skill-set which makes you easily
employable.

------
sharemywin
Assuming hourly? fixed bid can be tricky if the client doesn't know what they
want exactly. Also, even if you choose to pursue a job after college, this
kind of experience is exactly the kind of thing employers like.

~~~
sharemywin
A lot of companies hire through recruiters most of the small ones will work
with you corp to corp. which means you get a hire rate and no benefits. you
need an llc or corporation setup.

